# 601 Ford Workmaster



## avmcalister

I could read 601 Ford Workmaster on the side of the tractor. Haven't been able to find serial #. Maybe someone can tell me where to find it. I put a battery in it and it fired up right off. Drove it to my place to check further on it's condition. Seems to be in excellent shape. The hydro's leak down pretty fast but it picks up good. 
It does have live hydro but does not have live pto. It has four forward gears..

I have two 8Ns but would love to have this one.May sell one and buy this.
I will get some pictures and post them.

Later
Avery


----------



## Chris

Definately worth selling one of your Ns for a 601... really nice tractors!  Better built overall, but without live PTO, it just not all that much better than your 8Ns... I would personally hold out for a nice 800 series or one with live pto unless the price is right. 
The SOS tranny was good but some with problems never seemed to get over. Make DARN sure that the tractor you are looking at has a solid tranny with no slipping out of gears, or excessive wear. 

Wish you the best.
Andy


----------



## bafarm17

Hello Avery,

Check out my 2nd reply to "anyone?"

I listed the serial number location and a way to get a link to serial number information.

Regards, Don


----------



## k9usmc

Just bought a 641 with a front end loader attached. three point hydro will not move up or down on it's own. has about 1/3 fluid in houseing.
any suggestions on problem?


----------



## harry16

Your hydraulic pump may have lost prime. The pump is on the right side (rear) of the engine. There is a test plug on the pump that you can pull to see if it's pumping. I recommend that you get a 1/2" hose barb that will screw into this port and run a 1/2" clear plastic hose back to the filler port on your hydraulic reservoir. The clear plastic hose allows you to see air bubbles in the fluid.

Your tractor has 3 reservoirs 1) Transmission, 2) Hydraulic reservoir, and 3) Rear axle center housing reservoir. 

The filler cap for your hydraulic reservoir is under the seat on the left side, and there should be a dipstick on the left side for checking the hydraulic fluid level. Your hydraulic reservoir takes 2 gallons.


----------



## robybaisden

Icannot get my ford 601 tractor alternator to keep my battery charged up. My patience is running out on this thing. If there is anybody out there that can contribute to my problem it would be very appreciative. I will say this for a start. I have taken my alternator off and had it checked for charging and it was 100% good. I need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas

Welcome to TF.
Belt adjustedment right?
Check for bare wire/wires.
Check battery connections.

Its a start.


----------



## robybaisden

I have a ford 601 workmaster and I cannot get the alternator to keep my battery charged. If I had some place to take it to get it fixed I would. I am getting to the point that I have run out of options. I was up on the hill behind my house to pull a tree out that I had cut and guess what? You got it the battery was dead and would not start. I have had four(4) knee operations and believe me I struggled to get off the hill. Some of you may think this is not relevent to my problem but I want to put a lot of emphasis on what it's causing me. If I had a diagram that I wouldn't need a lawyer to interrupt would be deeply appreciated. There's got to be somebody out there that could help me.


----------



## sixbales

Here's two wiring diagrams - single wire 12V and multi-wire 12V. Hope one of these help. If not, let us know.

You may have a charging problem, or you may have a short in the system somewhere that is a continual drain on the battery. You can disconnect the battery between usage, to determine if you have a drainage problem.

Your tractor was originally a 6 volt system that has been converted to 12V. Single-wire alternators often will not charge until engine RPM's are above 1000 RPM. So, if you are idling your tractor a lot of the time you may not be charging the battery.

You can "tune up" your electrical system by cleaning all of your electrical connections to bare metal, especially ground connections.


----------

